# Tentines



## GVL

Hola de nou!

Algú sap la traducció d'aquesta paraula?: "tentines"

Nececitaria la traducció al castellà.

La frase és: "...mentre fa tentines amb les mans intentant aferrar-se al buit".

Gracies!!


----------



## Lumia

Si és un nen, la traducció exacta de _tentines_ és "pinitos".

El que passa és que en la teva frase l'autor ha utilitzat malament la paraula _tentines_, perquè les tentines són les passes vacil·lants que es fan i es fan amb els peus, és clar. Diria que ha confós _fer tentines_ amb_ fer intents de_ i amb _temptejar_ (i ha fet una barreja de tot plegat).


----------



## Floca

Potser pugues substituir "fer temptines" per "tambalearse", tot i que no és tan expressiu.


----------



## GVL

Moltes gracies per les respostes. Em sembla que el més adecuat en el context es "tambalearse" ja que "pinitos", encara sent la traducció correcta, estic d'acord amb tu Lumia que l'autor es pot haver equivocat.

Moltes gracies de nou


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Aspavientos? per allò d'agafar-se al no res avans de caure...


----------



## GVL

Riu,

Gràcies per la resposta, pero segons wordreference:
*aspaviento *


m. Demostración aparatosa y exagerada de un sentimiento. Más en pl.
Crec que no és exactament això. Diria que la millor manera seria deixar-ho en "agarrarse al vacío".

Moltes gracies per la teva resposta.


----------



## Tige

Jo entenc que la persona de la que parles camina a les palpentes. En castellà diria "a tientas"... 
Salutacions


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> Jo entenc que la persona de la que parles camina a les palpentes. En castellà diria "a tientas"...
> Salutacions


 
Jo també ho he entès igual que la Tige!


----------



## ernest_

Dando tumbos, també podria ser no?


----------



## roseruf

En la línia que apunta el Tige, per mi seria "Tantear" 
Mientras tantea con las manos tratando de aferrarse ( o agarrarse) al vacío



Roser


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Jo diria més que es tracta de "manotear", per que per a mi, "tantear" es fa amb cura, poc a poc, però si algú intenta aferrar-se al buit és que esta caient, aixì que m´imagino que estará una mica nerviós ¿no?

Salut.

Ant


----------

